# Quigley is 2 today



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Quigley's happy birthday today. I am so thankful he is with us. He has been through so much in his short life. His attitude has taught me so much. He has so much life in him. So sweet and loving. No matter what happened he just kept pushing through. Never and self pity. Always my strong little man. 

Adoption day Jan 4, 2010









My new home









18 weeks









5 mos









6 months









11 months Tybee Island GA









June 2010 surgery

















Aug 2010 Surgery


















Georgia Snow Jan 2011


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, sweet Quigley! You can tell he's a total love bug with a great disposition, his face is just so sweet! I'm sure he had a fun day and was plenty spoiled.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

New sweater









1 year big boy









bath time









Secret Santa 2010









Easter 2011









Colorado July 2011









Hilton Head Sept 2011


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet angel boy!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

foggy said:


> Happy Birthday, sweet Quigley! You can tell he's a total love bug with a great disposition, his face is just so sweet! I'm sure he had a fun day and was plenty spoiled.


Thank you. He is a spoiled little love bug!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much!



jesuschick said:


> Happy Birthday sweet angel boy!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks wonderful...what a great mommy you have taking such great care of you Quigley.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much. He makes it easy. 



lynx8456 said:


> He looks wonderful...what a great mommy you have taking such great care of you Quigley.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Quigley! 

Such a big heart!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you!



FBRaRrN said:


> Happy birthday!!!!


Thank you!



LovesMyPups said:


> Happy Birthday Quigley!
> 
> Such a big heart!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet little boy Quigley!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Quigley.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

He is so adorable!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a very special little pup! Give Quigley a birthday kiss from Leo, Reese, Miley and me!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MASTER QUIGLEY!!!!!!!!! Hope your day was as special as YOU ARE!!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy birthday sweetness!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Happy birthday precious little man


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Quigley!! What a cutie!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mister Quigley, he is such a precious little guy, He has so much strength in that little body. He always makes me smile.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

hershey109 said:


> Happy birthday sweet little boy Quigley!


Thank you!



efinishya said:


> Happy birthday Quigley.


Thank you!



jan896 said:


> He is so adorable!
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thank you Jan. 



Reese and Miley said:


> Happy Birthday to a very special little pup! Give Quigley a birthday kiss from Leo, Reese, Miley and me!


Thank you. Kiss kiss, hug hug. 



cherper said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MASTER QUIGLEY!!!!!!!!! Hope your day was as special as YOU ARE!!!!


Thank you! We spoiled him shamefully. LOL. 



mooberry said:


> Happy birthday sweetness!!!


Thank you.



flippedstars said:


> Happy birthday precious little man


Thank you!



luvmytiger said:


> Happy Birthday Quigley!! What a cutie!


Thank you. 



Tanna said:


> Happy Birthday Mister Quigley, he is such a precious little guy, He has so much strength in that little body. He always makes me smile.


Thank you!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUIGLEY!
i wasnt on the forum yet and i was wondering what was the surgery for??


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

*Happy 2nd Birthday, little man!*









Trieste, I love the all the photos of the family vacations! Quite the little traveler, our Quigley.
Blessings, Deb


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Rose of Love said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUIGLEY!
> i wasnt on the forum yet and i was wondering what was the surgery for??


Thank you!
He was 6 months old and started having incontinence issues. Dribble dribble. After many many tests they determined he needed surgery to fix a detatched ureter. When they got in there he had a growth on his prostate the size of a walnut. They removed the growth but were unable to fix his incontinence. They almost lost him and he was on a feeding tube for several days. He was just over 2 lbs. He went back a few weeks later to be neutered. They also removed the extra tissue on his prepuce as his penis was incredibly tiny and the prepuce (sheath) was really very long and large so urine was catching in there and causing infection. He still has issues. His hair never grew back where they shaved him. He is 2 lbs 6 oz now nad is doing very well. 



Adrienne said:


> Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy birthday little handsome boy!! xxxxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> Happy birthday little handsome boy!! xxxxx


Thank you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet little Quigley!! He is a miracle boy and so strong and such an inspiration. Just love him.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday cute little boy!!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy birthday cute Quigley


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:quigley has always stood out in my mind as being cute but until i saw these pics i never REALIZED exactly how precious n tiny he is.hes the same size as my bailey(2.3 lbs).such a cutie!!


----------



## Strangedogs (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a cutie Pie. The "Elvis" of Chi's!


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Happy birthday little quigley. He is an absolute darling. Sounds like he has made such an impact in your life, just like my little Pops has to me


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Thank you!
> He was 6 months old and started having incontinence issues. Dribble dribble. After many many tests they determined he needed surgery to fix a detatched ureter. When they got in there he had a growth on his prostate the size of a walnut. They removed the growth but were unable to fix his incontinence. They almost lost him and he was on a feeding tube for several days. He was just over 2 lbs. He went back a few weeks later to be neutered. They also removed the extra tissue on his prepuce as his penis was incredibly tiny and the prepuce (sheath) was really very long and large so urine was catching in there and causing infection. He still has issues. His hair never grew back where they shaved him. He is 2 lbs 6 oz now nad is doing very well.


aww bless him


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Happy Birthday sweet little Quigley!! He is a miracle boy and so strong and such an inspiration. Just love him.


Thank you so much Tracy!



Rocky said:


> Happy Birthday cute little boy!!!


Thank you!



Charlotte~ said:


> Happy birthday cute Quigley


Thank you!



wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:quigley has always stood out in my mind as being cute but until i saw these pics i never REALIZED exactly how precious n tiny he is.hes the same size as my bailey(2.3 lbs).such a cutie!!


Thank you! He is tiny one. It's like have a puppy all the time. 



Strangedogs said:


> He's a cutie Pie. The "Elvis" of Chi's!


Thank you!



AllaboutEve said:


> Happy birthday little quigley. He is an absolute darling. Sounds like he has made such an impact in your life, just like my little Pops has to me


He really has in so many ways. Thank you!



Rose of Love said:


> aww bless him


Thank you!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday quigley!!!!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Happy birthday quigley!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Quigley!!!!! What a handsome and brave little man! Kisses and hugs for you!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday darling Quigly. Ilove him and adore Tybee Island. May I ask why that hadsome tiny treasure had more than 1 intrusive surgury and what type? Sorry if I am being invasive. Sparkles and I had a lovely vacation in Tybee this past late august for 5 days,so peaceful. Just so hard to get in and out and not much transportation except for scooters.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> Happy birthday Quigley!!!!! What a handsome and brave little man! Kisses and hugs for you!


Awe! Thank you so much! 



vicsta55 said:


> Happy Birthday darling Quigly. Ilove him and adore Tybee Island. May I ask why that hadsome tiny treasure had more than 1 intrusive surgury and what type? Sorry if I am being invasive. Sparkles and I had a lovely vacation in Tybee this past late august for 5 days,so peaceful. Just so hard to get in and out and not much transportation except for scooters.


Thank you! 

He had to have 2 seperate surgeries because the first was so taxing on his tiny body that they could not do both at the same time. 

He was 6 months old and started having incontinence issues. Dribble dribble. After many many tests they determined he needed surgery to fix a detatched ureter. When they got in there he had a growth on his prostate the size of a walnut. They removed the growth but were unable to fix his incontinence. They almost lost him and he was on a feeding tube for several days. He was just over 2 lbs. He went back a few weeks later to be neutered. They also removed the extra tissue on his prepuce as his penis was incredibly tiny and the prepuce (sheath) was really very long and large so urine was catching in there and causing infection. He still has issues. His hair never grew back where they shaved him. He is 2 lbs 6 oz now nad is doing very well. 

Tybee is great! Dog's are not allowed on the beach there. I confess I snuck him out there and his feet never hit the sand. Just that tree. No chance for him making a mess on the beach. 

Tybee is great however, you are right parking is a nightmare if you don't have a place rented and traffic is a bit challeging.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday precious little man!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

How wonderful the life you have given him.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

pam6400 said:


> Happy Birthday precious little man!


Thank you so much!



Finn said:


> How wonderful the life you have given him.


Thank you! He has giving me so much more. :hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday big boy Quigley!! Always such a handsome guy...and always so tough!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

MChis said:


> Happy Birthday big boy Quigley!! Always such a handsome guy...and always so tough!!!


Thank you! :hello1:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Man, I missed this, I've been so busy. Happy belated birthday, sweet little Quigley. I hope it was a great one!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Man, I missed this, I've been so busy. Happy belated birthday, sweet little Quigley. I hope it was a great one!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you. He did have a great birthday. Every day is Quigley's day around here. hehe!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Little Quigley!!! We love you!! You are one handsome little fella', and such a strong little trooper!!! I know your Mom spoiled you, and well deserved!!! : )


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday Little Quigley!!! We love you!! You are one handsome little fella', and such a strong little trooper!!! I know your Mom spoiled you, and well deserved!!! : )


You are so sweet, thank you so much! I hope you are feeling great now!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

chideb said:


> *Happy 2nd Birthday, little man!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! You are greatly appreciated! I love taking him with us whenever we can. He loves it too.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Quigley!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I think he just may be my fav chi on here he is such an adorable little boy and such a trooper. I especially love how he always has his tongue sticking out soooo cute


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

What a sweet heart, he is so darn cute, he could even make amberleah a great boy friend..So glad he is doing well. Amberleah having problems and might have genital surgery too.


----------

